# Deer and Elk



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone know of a good place to see some deer and elk this time of year? I want to get some pics of them. If anyone knows of any that are easy to get some pics of let me know thanks.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hardware Ranch might be a good place to visit . I been thinking of going myself .


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Butterfield or ATK for deer but alot of them are dropping there antlers.
Some of the bucks are on my web page.

www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## Honker 22 (Dec 13, 2008)

Those are some great pics! It must be pretty cool to get that many great shots of some very respectable animals. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info (Moose Hollow ) where do i have to go at ATK to see them? Do you know if they allow shed hunting up there?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I seen a group of 12 bucks today but on KUC property .ATK they can be anywhere but the west side is a good place to get pics of them if they are there . I drive U-111 every day and have not seen them recently .


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking where abouts?

There is a 8x11 out there I would love to get a shot of and a big 5x5 one of the tines is a 12" drop.

Sure just fun to get out.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Where I am seeing most of the bucks is up on the mountain above Magna . Up by the "C" .


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well just a heads up . About 75% of the bucks I see a lot have dropped there sheds . So I will be bird shooting more now . :lol:


----------

